# 

## g-unit

- ,       ,   !   ,      ,      ! 
    ,    -    ,          .   ,          . ,       ,    ""  ,   -  ,     ,     .           - .      ,   -  . -,       ,    . -,   -           . 
      ,   ,       ,   ,     .            .          ,    ,      , -   - .         .        ,      ,      , -   ,      ! 
 !   , , .          ,       ,      ,      ,   ,   .    ,              -    !  !    -    !  !  ! 
      ,    -   ,     ,      ,  ,   .     ,    ,  :   ,  ,   -       ,    .    ,  ,      .    -,     .  - - ,  - - ,  - - , ...   ,     -     ?   ,       .   ,            .     ,     - ,    . ,        ,             ,  ! 
  ,         .       ,          . 
   ,   ,         ,   - ,   . 
   ,    . 
 ,  - . 
 -      ,    ,       .

----------


## R0N

,   ...
       .

----------


## Sviata

!!!!!    , , [COLOR="Red"]    ,      ...  ,      ...        ???   ,     ... ... [COLOR="DarkRed"]  .

----------


## Maya

> !!!!!    , , [COLOR="Red"]    ,      ...  ,      ...        ???   ,     ... ... [COLOR="DarkRed"]  .

  [COLOR="Red"] 
     ...    ...     .... [SIZE="7"][COLOR="Red"]
      , ,                   
     ...   ,   .......

----------


## R0N

,

----------


## kobieta

> !!!!!    , , [COLOR="Red"]    ,      ...  ,      ...        ???   ,     ... ... [COLOR="DarkRed"]  .

  
   ?     -   :57: ,     ,     :noh:.    !   -    . 
  !!!  

> !  !

     ,    ,    :allcool:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> !!!!!    , , [COLOR="Red"]    ,      ...  ,      ...        ???   ,     ... ... [COLOR="DarkRed"]  .

         ???   

> ...    ...     .... 
>       , ,                   
>     ...   ,   .......

   ,      ? ;)              .       ,  ,   ???  :) 
        ,             ,          (.. ) !!! :)

----------


## Maya

, ,   !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ...      !!!!!!      ...   ,  ... 
     ,         !!! 
     ,   ...    ...    ,     ,      ,    ...   ,    ,    ...  ...
       ,    !!!

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> , ,   !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ...      !!!!!!      ...   ,  ... 
>      ,         !!!

  :)  ,     :)                 ,      !!!   

> ,   ...    ...    ,     ,      ,    ...

   :  

> ,             ,          (.. ) !!!

    

> ? 
>   !

  :step5:  !!!     -  :)

----------


## Maya

> ? :tic:
>   !

   ...  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
   ,    !!!:rule: :57:

----------


## Sviata

-   !!! [COLOR="Red"]!!! 
  ,    -    . 
      ,    ,      ..  .....      -  , ,   !  ,    ,         .  
,    ,  ,  ..
 ,    ,    ??? 
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]      .

----------


## kobieta

> :step5:  !!!     -  :)

    ?

----------


## g-unit

> , ,   !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ...      !!!!!!      ...   ,  ... 
>      ,         !!! 
>      ,   ...    ...    ,     ,      ,    ...   ,    ,    ...  ...
>        ,    !!!

    :  "" ()      ,              ? :icon_conf

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,    !!!:rule: :57:

   !!!    !!! :rolleyes: 
               !!! :)   

> ?

   , !!!      ,  , "",  !!! :)

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

2@ -               - !!!!

----------


## Sviata

> :  "" ()      ,              ? :icon_conf

  
  !!!!!     ...
   !!!   .....

----------


## Sviata

> 2@ -               - !!!!

   !!!

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

!!!        !!!:wall: :wall:

----------


## MaK

> !!!!!    , , [COLOR=red]    ,      ...  ,      ... [SIZE=3]       ???   ,     ... ... [COLOR=darkred]  .

       .   :
1.(        )
2.(    )
3.(    ,   -   )
       :hm: 
     ,   -   .         :ranting:  
   -   . 
     :"        ... "
      .

----------


## Dreem

???:laugh:   .    . ,        ,       (-)   ?     :38: ?
2
       ,      :).       ,    ""  :38: ,        (, ,   )      ,       "-" .  

> ,    ,      ..  .....      -  , ,   !

  ,     :),       , ... - :)

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ???:laugh:   .    . ,        ,       (-)   ?  :)

  ,    ...

----------


## R0N

> ???:laugh:  .    . ,        ,       (-)   ?     :38: ?

      ,        ,      , ..    .      , ..     ,      .     . 
,    ,   .        :meeting:   .... :)

----------


## Ihor

> - ,       ,   !   ,      ,      ! 
>     ,    -    ,          .   ,          . ,       ,    ""  ,   -  ,     ,     .           - .      ,   -  . -,       ,    . -,   -           . 
>       ,   ,       ,   ,     .            .          ,    ,      , -   - .         .        ,      ,      , -   ,      ! 
>  !   , , .          ,       ,      ,      ,   ,   .    ,              -    !  !    -    !  !  ! 
>       ,    -   ,     ,      ,  ,   .     ,    ,  :   ,  ,   -       ,    .    ,  ,      .    -,     .  - - ,  - - ,  - - , ...   ,     -     ?   ,       .   ,            .     ,     - ,    . ,        ,             ,  ! 
>   ,         .       ,          . 
>    ,   ,         ,   - ,   . 
>    ,    . 
>  ,  - . 
>  -      ,    ,       .

  
     .....

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,        ,      , ..    .      , ..     ,      .     . 
> ,    ,   .        :meeting:   .... :)

  
--!        !,    !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ,        ,      , ..    .      , ..     ,      .     . 
> ,    ,   .        :meeting:   .... :)

  ,      " "...  
      - "   ", "  ", "  "  ....

----------


## Ula

> :  "" ()      ,              ? :icon_conf

         .       :    ?        .
       ,        ,                    . :kiss3:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> --!        !,    !!!

   ,       .          .    ?   

> ,     " "... 
>       - "   ", "  ", "  "  ....

  ...    " "???    ?
,       - "  " ...  :)   

> .       :    ?        .
>        ,        ,                   .

   !!!   ???  -  ,        . ,        ??? 
           :)

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,       .          .    ?

  ,  .      .     ? ...
       ,              ,      ,    ,  ,  ,    .    . 
      ...,    .   .   ,      .     ...

----------


## Ula

> -  ,        . :)

   - . . 2 . .               .  
   " "-     ,    . (     )

----------


## Dreem

> --!        !,    !!!

     !!! :search:   ,      ,       "   ". ,               :)  

> .       :    ?

   ,  ...      .  ,    - .       ,  ?  ,    -    !!!    -   !

----------


## Ihor

> !!! :search:   ,      ,       "   ". ,               :) 
>  ,  ...      .  ,    - .       ,  ? * ,    -    !!!*    -   !

  ?

----------


## Dreem

> ?

  !!!   :)
  ,     ...     :).  ,  ,    , ,    ,   ?   ? :pig_ball: 
,   ,          .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> !!! :search:   ,      ,       "   ". ,               :)

      ,      -   .:)

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,  .      .

      .   

> ? ...

          ... ...   

> ,              ,      ,    ,  ,  ,    .    . 
>       ...,    .   .   ,      .     ...

   -  . :) 
     .   

> - . . 2 . .               .

    .    ,     ...   

> " "-     ,    . (     )

  ...   ...  ..  .

----------


## Odo

> -   !!! [COLOR="Red"]!!!
>   ,    -    .

         :))
  ,      ,     " "?     :   ,    , , ,  " ",      ;)

----------


## V00D00People

> :))
>   ,      ,     " "?     :   ,    , , ,  " ",      ;)

   ,   " "    - , , ,   ..       
           ! :)

----------


## Odo

> ,   " "    - , , ,   ..       
>            ! :)

      ,   .      -     ""   ,            ?    ?   ""    ""?    ? 
         ?

----------


## rust

> ?

  100%  . 
        ,   .

----------


## aneisha

> ,   .

                ,  .       . 
      (   )    .      (   -   ): 
   .   .  
.   .     .
  . 
      .  , 
.    .    
.  () ,  - ,  - . 
  ,    -  ....

----------


## rust

> ,  .       .

        ?

----------


## V00D00People

> *Odo*      -     ""   ,            ?    ?   ""    ""?    ?

     _
   ?    ?
"       ?"  ?

----------


## aneisha

2 RUST
   ,      -   -  (  )    :)

----------


## rust



----------


## Odo

> _
>    ?    ?
> "       ?"  ?

            :*;* *;* *.*         () . ,       , ,   ,   ; 
       - ,   ; 
 ... ,    ...     ,     , ,     . ,      .  ,    , ,   ,    .  ,  ,       ,         ( ),         . 
  .   ,  ,     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> .   ,  ,     ?

   
,  :) 
,     ,       .      

> *;* -      , ,   ,   ;

  - ,  ,  ,      ,      !  

> **;     - ,   ;

   -,     ,         ,      !?  

> *.*    ,     , ,

   - ,      !     ?    
 , , ,  ,   ,  ,       .     " " ,    ,  .      .  
 ...  ,  ,      ,    , ....

----------


## Uksus

> ...  ,  ,      ,    , ....

   -     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> -     ?

     , .     \      ,      .         -   ,  ,   20    . 
  ... :(

----------


## Odo

> ,  :) ,     ,       .

        ?    - ? ĳ     ,       ? 

> - ,  ,  ,      ,      !
>  -,     ,         ,      !?
>  - ,      !     ?

   . 

> , , ,  ,   ,  ,       .     " " ,    ,  .      .

       . 

> ...  ,  ,      ,    , ....

    ,       : "      ...".

----------


## Odo



----------


## V00D00People

> -     ?

  ,      100      (       )       .    *Odo*,          .      ...( ) :( 
  

> "  ,       : "      ..."."

       -        ,       ,          ""      ,       " ", -//-  , ,   . ,          ,    ..., !
  , ,  !   10-15 !     ,      ,   , ,       !

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,          .      ...( ) :(

  ,    ! 

> -        ,       ,          ""      ,       " ", -//-  , ,   . ,          ,    ..., !
>   , ,  !   10-15 !     ,      ,   , ,       !

        ? ,    : 

> ,  ,  ;  ,   ;       .

   

> ,      ,  ,     ,   .

   

> ,   ,
>    .
>    ,
>     ,
>   ,  ,
>    ,
>     ,
>     .

----------


## V00D00People

: 

> ,  ,  ;  ,   ;       .

   ,   -"      "         . 
: 

> ,      ,  ,     ,   .

     ,   -   ,            -    .
  - , ,        ,    -      .   

> ,   .

   i ? 
: 

> ,  ,
>    ,
>     ,
>     .

  ,     (          :) ) ,  -  ( - , ,   . )    ,  ,         .

----------


## admin

> ,     (          :) ) ,  -  ( - , ,   . )    ,  ,         .

      ?

----------


## Odo

> ,   -   ,

             ,   , .   .      ? 

> -    .

   . 

> - , ,        ,    -      .

                     ?   . 

> i ?

  ³   ,     .  ,     -  -,       . 

> ,     (          :) ) ,  -  ( - , ,   . )    ,  ,         .

   ,    ,  ,           .  ,               ,        ?     .

----------


## V00D00People

**,  ,      ,     :(      ( ). 
 :  

> ""   ,            ?    ?   ""    ""?    ?

  ,      ,         ?  
      ,       ! 
       ,        !   

> ,   ,
>   .
> ³   ,     .  ,     -  -,       .

   
,      ,   ( )  !
       ,     ,        ϳ !?   

> ,    ,  ,           .  ,               ,        ?     .

   .    .
      ,       ,           ,       ,   ,           ,  ?,

----------


## Odo

> **,  ,      ,     :(      ( ).

  . 

> : ,      ,         ?

  ,           ,         . 

> ,       !

  ,    .   ?     . 

> ,        !

  --!  ? ! ͳ,      ,     : "³ ?" ? 

> ,      ,   ( )  !

    -   !  ?    -  ,   ? !        ? 

> ,     ,        ϳ !?

  ,         ,      ?       ,        ,             ;) ,        ,    . 

> .    .              ,           ,       ,   ,           ,  ?,

      - ,   .    , ,    ,  .  , 糺 ̳   -  ,   ?  -     . 
.. C        ,      .   ,         ,    .

----------

